# Can I fit a Slice?



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

I am looking to get a TT bike for triathlons (sprint to HIM) and I have the opportunity to get Cannondale's at a pretty good price. From what I understand the Slice is a fairly tall and narrow frame, and I am 6ft with a 32in inseam, so a torsio on the longer side and probably suited more to a long and low frame.

Will I be able to get a good fit on the Slice (specifically Slice 5), and is there anyone out there with a similar body shape that is/has ridden one? If so, what size? I'm thinking a 56.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Cannondale Slice's are actually relatively short and low when compared with geometry of other companies frames. You will most definitely fit one of the regular Slice frames (they make up to a 60cm), but be very careful with the new Slice RS. The sizing is particularly low with decent drop too. Unfortunately, the largest they make now is a 58cm which is pretty small despite it's 58cm designation. The new "Super bikes" with integrated stems and forks have a pretty low stack height and don't have as much in the way of adjustment as do traditional front end set ups.

Here's a really cool link to read

How do Superbikes Fit? - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

Great, thanks for that. I am getting close to pulling the trigger on a Slice, as I think I will be able to make one work. Now it comes down to the correct size. 

Cannondale's website says to select the same size Slice as road bike, and I have a 56 Venge. Looking at the geo, I would have thought a 56 would have been the right size without the suggestion from Cannondale, but could anyone let me know what their recommendations for someone 6ft tall with a 32in inseam? I am also considering the 58 so ensure I have the reach I need, but I think the stack may then be too high. On the road bike I have set up in TT position via a professional fitter, it looks like I have a 573mm stack and 395mm reach with a 100mm stem.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

manamana said:


> Cannondale's website says to select the same size Slice as road bike, and I have a 56 Venge.


I would guess, though, that Cannondale said pick a Slice close to your Cannondale road frame... A sizing from a different manufacturer might measure differently. I was temporarily using a 58cm Slice this summer. I am 6'3", and it was definitely too small for me.


----------

